# Hydraulic problem on my LA854 Front Loader



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

I installed a LA853 front loader on my L5030HSTC tractor. My problem is when I go to lower the bucket by pushing lightly on the joystick the bucket goes UP! If I push the joystick HARD it will go down but not at the speed I might need depending on job I'm doing. And by having to push hard on the joystick I get a big bounce/jerk which shakes the tractor. Any ideas out there?


----------



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

*hydraulic problems*

sounds like you have air in the system, you will have to bleed the system. Remember to keep an eye on the fluid level while doing this.


----------

